# Competing for one goose field?



## MD (Dec 13, 2007)

We have a late winter Canada goose season here.

Yesterday my buddies and I went to this field where we have permission and found 7 guys had beat us to the main field so we went over the **** by the river to a long narrow field about 300 yards long and hid in the bush along the fence hoping to get some pass shooting at least.

At daybreak we noticed another party of guys had beat us to that field too and had decoys set up 200 yards away from us.

One of those guys came over and told us we were being unethical, going to screw up their hunt, they were there first, his partner had been hunting there for 35 years, he would never, never, never do anything like that if he saw us there first, etc,etc. etc.

My buddy told him politely we had permission too, had cleared it with the farmer a month ago and we were here for the morning and weren't going to shoot at geese going his way anyway.

And we didn't.

Him and his partner got five or six, the guys on the other side of the **** got about 15 and we let them all fly over us first, hoping to get shots at the ones leaving and didn't get any shots.

Anyway.

Did we really do something that bad to stay?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well its how you look at it. I can see both sides of the story. I personally would have ask them if we could set out and hunt together, but then agian that migth not work either. I would try to find another place to hunt, but if you cannot, keep hunting there.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

well i guess i'd be a little mad about you guys pass shooting right by us hunting. But then again you let the birds get to the hunters with decoys first,

Next time roll into the field and demand a contest comp for the field. :lol:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Ah, what really ****** a guy off is when someone pulls into the field, realizes that someone else has already beat them to the feed field and in turn decides to down wind someone by setting up directly in front of them. All they have to do is play the wind and figure out where the majority of birds have been coming from. That right there is enough to piss someone off, then try to apoligize for it only later to brag about how they down winded someone. That my friend ****** a guy off.

And on your part, as long as you didn't purposely do something that you knew would affect there hunt, I see no harm done. Just my two cents.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

How about when you get up at 3am. drive to your spot, set up in dark and then the other guy walks out through the feild at first light and sets up downwind under a brown tarp with six decoys This guy was within shooting range and thought nothing of it. I invited him to join us and he said no I like getting my own birds. :eyeroll: Some people just don't get it!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

cut em that is horrible. Howd that hunt end up going?

We got up winded one time, but we were on the X hardcore. They set up there massive full body spread, layout blinds stublled 100%. First flock gets up and comes into our 4 dozen spread we nail em all. Next flock same thing. Limited out in about 12 minutes. We leave and go shoot ducks and come back to find every goose in the countryside right were we were set up with them still up wind.

Sometimes its a funny thing.


----------



## cutt-em (Feb 13, 2008)

This one is really tuff, and very frustrating for all. I've been in all situations.
The issue is that there is a very limited amount of time involved when you get to where you want to hunt and things go south, it basiclly costs you the hunt, and the day.
I've learned that when asking for permission to also state the day I'm going to be hunting and the field I want to hunt in. I let the farmer know how many will be in the party, and how long we plan on being there. I've also learned to ask if anyone else may have permission, and if so when they may be coming. In short I always try to get an "exclusive" on the field for the day.
I've got a great family of farmers out in ND, and I've got some of them into goose hunting. One morning one of the farmers wanted to hunt, and said that he had a great field that the geese were just pouring into. He had us meet him at his house at 5AM, we meet and headed out to the field he had in mind. It was his land but was not posted - as we drove into the field we noticed that there was a large group of hunters setting up. 
The farmer was very upset!! He jumped out of his truck and ran over to mine and said can you believe these guys!! I'm going to kick them off!! I asked him if this particular field was posted, he said no - but its my land. I told him that I understood what he was saying but that the hunters that were out setting up were not doing anything illegal, and that they probably put in a lot of time scouting this field. That was a tuff day, we ended up not saying anything to the group setting up, but did set up a mile away, and did not disturb there hunt.
I've also seen a couple of times where hunters have driven right next too posted signs on there way into fields without permission. It was with a memeber of the same farm family. Its been sort of sad because you see eight guys with trailers just about done setting up 300 decoys, and the farmer asking them what they are doing, and that they need to pack up and move. Those are frustrating moments - I've seen arguments that are not pretty, lots of arguing, and yelling.

In short - I've learned to ask a lot of questions when asking permission to hunt a field. I've tried to cover all of the bases - Does anyone else have permission, give the day and time you will be hunting, does anyone have permission for the next field over, can I question anyone else hunting the field, or adjasent fields, etc.

You did the right thing, and i think that you probably learned that in the future to ask more questions. To set up for geese is not an easy thing it takes planning, time and effort. Its worth covering all the bases when getting permission.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Like cutt-em said try to be the only one that has permission for that day. Every day you hunt you will learn something new and I hope you did that day. Take what you have learned and use that knowledge the next time your out. If there are other people hunting that day to try to get ahold of them and see where they are going and see if you two would want to hunt together.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

If your a die hard, and dont want this to happen again, you would go set up the minute ALL the birds leave the field, and sleep in a vehicle/blind for the night to ensure that you are the first to the field!

I've never done this, but 3 a.m. is definetly early enough, and on the opener this past fall, 2 of my older buddies and 1 dad set up right after the birds left, slept in blinds all night, 20 minutes before sunrise 2 different groups showed up and set up down wind......a total of 4 birds were killed between 3 groups....hahahahah I drove the extra 30 miles to kill birds that almost nobody knew about :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

To me the ethical thing is to be there first, If you're not, then obviously someone else sacrificed more then you to be there first and they deserve the spot. It is downright rude and BS to even think about setting up without talking to the group that was there first. I have had numerous hunts that have went well with other groups that I have joined or that we have allowed to join us. As long as everyone is respectful things often work out just fine. It helps to try to get exclusive permission as well. I'm not talking about all season but rather for a given day/weekend.


----------



## reelslick (Aug 24, 2007)

How's this? Get to the field alone. Set up 3 doz. Bigfoots, 1 doz. Harcores , 1 doz. Higdon stackables and 72 Real Geese. Get my blind set up , covered up , flag out, calls out etc. 1 st light truck drives up the tractor trail. Am I goose hunting? Yes. Do I have Permission? Yes, been hunting the field for 6 years and took the farmer his christmas present last night. Can we (4) guys hunt with you, 2 days before christmas want to be the "good guy" , O.k. let me help you set up your blinds and 24 GHG full bodies. Does anyone call in your group? Well sort of, they reply. OK, well I guide part time for a guy and offer to call the birds (traffic) field hunt. They say, great and you tell us when to shoot. Ok fine. We proceed to fill a 5 man limit (3/man) in about 3 hours. The shooting disply was real bad. Anyway , A banded bird comes back to the pile. At the end of the shoot we clean up the deeeks and I go get my truck. The "leader" asks do I want any birds? I said yes, I really would like the banded bird since I called, they joined my hunt etc. etc. "Well you can have the leg because Skip already took the band" Got in my truck and left without another word.


----------



## cutt-em (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like they had a great hunt at your expense, and hard work!!! I would have asked Skip to rethink the band, and think hard.

I am in favor like a few here have said about joining up when there is an issue with a particular spot in certain instances. I know that time is crucial in that circumstance. 
However, I believe that if you've put in the effort, the scouting, the taking care of landowners, gotten the permission, etc. you do not owe anybody else anything. Too often people take advantage of the hard work put in by others, and push the joing up hunt thing on you when time is an issue, as in the sun will be up in 45 minutes!!

Again, I just can not stress enough that taking the time to ask a lot of questions with the landowner before your hunt can go a long way.

I will try and let others join under certain circumstances but If I have done my homework, I do not have an issue with turning others a way. It will teach them that they as well need to put in a little effort, and time.


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

This is the most civil and level headed discussion about this subject I have ever read. Lots of good points. I don't have to compete much with outhers but when multiple people have permission I try to accomodate most of the time. I will ask If I am late or invite if I am first. There is really no need to get all worked up over a few geese.


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

would have asked to hunt with them and say "that way we don't compete for birds" but i would have not gone and talked to u unless you had proven that u were mess me up, it doesnt matter ifu have hunted that field for 35 yrs or 35 days permission is permission if he doen't pay the property taxes then he cannot te u were to hunt, now if u were messing up their hunt (which by the sounds of it u were not doing) then something could have been said, i have the same situation were i hunt some guy brags that he has been hunting the same land for 25 yr and the farmer told us to say "so what" talk to the farmer and let him know the situation, thaway if the other guy complians the farmer will have both sides of the story, if it becomes a big problem then just get there early.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

IMO

First I would ask to join if this happened, we have done this many times. Most guys will be down for this, it really helps if you have way more deeks then them! 8) Calling is a plus also! 
Second, I would go to my plan B field
Third I would set up in a traffic field.

I woulden't set up in the same field thats a great way to start a fight, or get your stuff jacked out of your truck.

It is always good to know the farmers and know who can hunt there. As stated above by many people.

I like to sleep in the field. As soon as the geese leave we drive out there and go to bed. It is relaxing, and you don't have to get up as eary. Not a huge fan of setting up the deeks before, as the wind changes, and dew forms much thicker if left all night.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

We are usually forced to setup before we go to bed when we sleep in the field. We just really like sleeping in the trailer, it is a lot more comfortable then sleeping in a truck with 3 guys. But like others have said sleeping in the field is a great way to save gas money, hotel prices, and guarantee a hunting spot in the morning. Just make sure you listen for other trucks pulling into your field.


----------



## cutt-em (Feb 13, 2008)

I've heard a lot of discussion about joining up parties when there are issues about a particular field. I have done this but only when I have in some way know someone in the other party.
I get a little nervous about hunting with people I've never met before. I like to be in control as far as the safety of the hunt goes.
Has anyone ran into any horror stories when joining other hunting parties they have never met before?


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I have slept in the field almost every opening day since I have been old enough to hunt by myself. Lately it has been more of a tradition than a nessecity, but it has saved my hunt more than once. Man the look on guys faces when they ask if we stayed the night just so we can have the field!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Only thing we have ran into was sky blasters. Geese would get in range and they would start blasting. After a few flocks we told them in a stern way to wait. They had never seen geese work a FB spread. They were running old shells. What we like to call the 747 shells. The big Mofo's

Thats why I like a 8 foot bed with a topper. Two cots fit in there and three guys can sleep in the front one in the back seat and two in the front! Works well. Hopefully this year I will get the new trailer. With 4 bunks in the front, with decoys in the back 16 feet.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I like to do it!! Only one time I have gotten alittle shaky about it. I was alone, and was next to a shelter belt. I woke up to a car sitting infront of my truck and some weird looking guy sitting there. Kinda odd. I had protection! but still. I turned on my lights, and I scared the crap out of him. I have no idea what he was going to do, but once I did that he took off.


----------



## MD (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you to everybody who contributed thoughtful and rational points.

I went to a an open public marsh today and was completely alone all morning and managed to get one.

My wife just finished plucking it!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I didn't even read anyone elses posts but if you're going to set up by someone that is there early and pass shoot your a pile of #$%$ in my book. Doesn't matter if you have permission or own the land, you don't screw up peoples hunts cause you didnt get up early enough. I've dealt with this and watched hundreds of birds get scared off and none dropped by people setting up down wind like that.

Be nice and ask to hunt with them and if you're prepared (blinds, camo, etc.) they will usually not have a problem. Things can get ugly between people quick when someone spends all the time/money/effort scouting and setting up to get it blown like that.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

MD,to me this happened because of this......"My buddy told him politely we had permission too, had cleared it with the farmer a month ago."

I would never go with asking someone to hunt their land a month in advance.Why didn't you contact the landowner just before you went there?That is really asking for a problem.It is fine to ask far in advance but ask again when you are going to be there.Because the landowner may not even remember you.

We have asked permission for a day and if we decided to hunt it the next day.....we always asked again.And always ask if he gave permission to anyone else.That way you will know.

As for what you decided to do.....to be blunt....as Tanata says.....I would have been really po'd if you came after we were already there and sat downind pass shooting.


----------



## MD (Dec 13, 2007)

Well I guess by asking an honest question I set myself up to be abused here.

Thanks for your honest answers.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Has anyone had to compete with a spot with someone because they asked TWO YEARS AGO??? It happened to us this fall, and yes, it is being taken care of.


----------



## MD (Dec 13, 2007)

Like I said, thanks for your honest answers.

It is really easy on the Internet to be rude and impolite to people as we hide behind the anonymity offered here, and I could say nasty things back to those of you who deserve it, but I am choosing not to.

I am fortunate where I live to have four separate staggered Canada goose seasons, a fall and spring snow goose season, an October to January duck season and lots of public land as well as some private land to hunt on, with no lease fees, club fees or rent to pay, no guides to pay and it's all one hour from my house in whatever direction I choose to go.

I guess I'll just be more careful about that one spot.

Thanks for your positive contributions.


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

T Shot said:


> Has anyone had to compete with a spot with someone because they asked TWO YEARS AGO??? It happened to us this fall, and yes, it is being taken care of.


Where I hunt I ask the Farmer every yr just to mae 100% sure istill have permission, i know some guys who asked to hunt one yr and hunted that all yr whent to hunt the next yr set up the decoys and then the farmer drove out into the feild and told this guy that he didn't have permission this year. another farm that i hunt on, he only lets u hunt again the next season if u ask every year. So i just see it as commm corticy to ask every yr just to be sure that way no one else can question if u r tresspassing or legaly hunting


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Much like Ken, we always gain permission from the farmer for the day. If we have a good day and want to set up again tomorrow, we make sure we ask for that day. I never assume that because I asked a month or even a week ago I still have permission for the field. I don't feel comfortable, even on relatives' land, without asking first. This is where people get themselves into trouble with farmers and other hunters. MD, this isn't directed towards you. This is just the way we like to do it. That way, there is no question on whether or not we have permission.


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

MD, you weren't intending on screwing up anyones hunt. I heard a story that Foils went to Canada, and he found a field that there were tons of geese in. The field was owned by an outfitter, so Foils asked him if they could hunt there, The outfitter said no, due to the fact that he had clients in the field for that week. Foils Immediatly offered a good chunk of money to the outfitter to let him hunt there. The outfitter again responded with "no", he said my clients pay me very well, and they're hunting it this week. Foils started getting in the guys face, saying that he produces movies, and he needs to hunt there. The outfitter said no a final time, and without even a thanks or goodbye Foils left. Foils came back a few hours later and apologized for his behavior, and asked the outfitter a SECOND time. The outfitter said that his mind hasn't changed, and this time Foils started using profound language with the outfitter, only to leave again. Believe it or not he came back a THIRD time the next morning and offered him an even larger amount of money and asked again!!! The outfitter of course said no again, and this time Foils was so ****** that we set up in the ditch downwind and pass shot birds as they were flying into the field. The hunters in the field never shot a goose that morning. The Outfitter found Foils later that afternoon and told him that he was going to tell every farmer in his area, not to let Jeff hunt there for being an absolute d*** head. Anyways thats how the story goes, he deliberatly screwed up there hunt. At least you didn't do something like that!

Just for the record, has anyone else heard that story about Jeff? I have no proof of the story being true, but i could DEFINATLY see him doing that.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Hey where did you hear that story, deathrowcalls? I have heard that he is an a$$. I really liked him and his calls, so I bought one, and now hearing these stories really makes me sad that I bought one of his calls.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Rock, Paper, Sissors, Loser leaves the field!HA


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

I heard the story from one of my buddies, like i said though, there is no proof, just a mouth to mouth story, but also i COULD see him doing that, he often comes off as a big shot to me in his videos.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

deathrowcalls said:


> MD, you weren't intending on screwing up anyones hunt. I heard a story that Foils went to Canada, and he found a field that there were tons of geese in. The field was owned by an outfitter, so Foils asked him if they could hunt there, The outfitter said no, due to the fact that he had clients in the field for that week. Foils Immediatly offered a good chunk of money to the outfitter to let him hunt there. The outfitter again responded with "no", he said my clients pay me very well, and they're hunting it this week. Foils started getting in the guys face, saying that he produces movies, and he needs to hunt there. The outfitter said no a final time, and without even a thanks or goodbye Foils left. Foils came back a few hours later and apologized for his behavior, and asked the outfitter a SECOND time. The outfitter said that his mind hasn't changed, and this time Foils started using profound language with the outfitter, only to leave again. Believe it or not he came back a THIRD time the next morning and offered him an even larger amount of money and asked again!!! The outfitter of course said no again, and this time Foils was so ticked that we set up in the ditch downwind and pass shot birds as they were flying into the field. The hunters in the field never shot a goose that morning. The Outfitter found Foils later that afternoon and told him that he was going to tell every farmer in his area, not to let Jeff hunt there for being an absolute d*** head. Anyways thats how the story goes, he deliberatly screwed up there hunt. At least you didn't do something like that!
> 
> Just for the record, has anyone else heard that story about Jeff? I have no proof of the story being true, but i could DEFINATLY see him doing that.


Better check that on snopes :lol:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I like to do it!! Only one time I have gotten alittle shaky about it. I was alone, and was next to a shelter belt. I woke up to a car sitting infront of my truck and some weird looking guy sitting there. Kinda odd. I had protection! but still. I turned on my lights, and I scared the crap out of him. I have no idea what he was going to do, but once I did that he took off.


You have no idea!

When i was a freshman at UND myself and 2 friends decided to go hunting one weekend during prime migration. We scouted long and hard but finally ended up finding a moneypit south of devils lake near the rez. The field was WAY back in the sticks..... deeper than i had ever been before in this area. To get to this field you had to go 2 miles east off the pavement, a mile south on gravel, and 1.5 miles back east on a section line(prairie trail which deadended)to this tiny little pea field. This was the boonies.

So after watching the field fill up and the birds eventually leave, we drift off to sleep(Myself in my pickup and my two other buddies in his). Just before 2am i wake up to headlights about 20 yards from the approach we are parked in! I flick on my headlights as they slowly drive by and through their fogged up windows i can see a car-full of the creepiest motherfckers i have ever seen in my life! You have to remember that this is in the middle of no where and i just woke up, i have no idea how long they have been sitting there and if any got out. Needless to say i chamber a round it the hand cannon, start my pickup and honk my horn once to wake the other guys.

My buddies wake up and crack their window.... I explain what is going on and they do load for bear. By now the car has just turned around and is creeping by again. They passed without any confrontation but we ended up seeing 4 other shyt wagons on our not-so-quiet prairie trail that night!

I didn't sleep much after seeing those faces in that car, let me tell you!


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have had this same thing happen to me where you burn and afternoon of work (which i have no problem with for hunting) to scout, burn $3.50 a gallon disel fuel, and you find the perfect setup. So I get up in the morning (early) drive out to the field only to find someone else is already setup. This happened more then once this season so i asked at one field what time they got up and they said that they had slept there in there vehicle. So the next time i found a field i went home got my stuff and drove back out to sleep in my pickup only to find out somebody is already there sitting on the approach. So i go to my backup field and sleep there to wake up to a 6ft 5in guy bagging on my window to get out of his field. The field wasn't posted but i didn't feel like getting in a argument with 4 dudes by myself. So i ended up going to my third backup field to not shoot a single goose.

IMO it is horses$$t that a guy has to sleep in the field to be able to hunt geese. For me part of hunting is getting up in the morning drinking coffee, setting up decoys, and bsin with you hunting buddies while you wait for the geese to come!

I dont mean to offend anybody but that is my 2 cents.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

chris lillehoff said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > I like to do it!! Only one time I have gotten alittle shaky about it. I was alone, and was next to a shelter belt. I woke up to a car sitting infront of my truck and some weird looking guy sitting there. Kinda odd. I had protection! but still. I turned on my lights, and I scared the crap out of him. I have no idea what he was going to do, but once I did that he took off.
> ...


I call BS. Scary people dont live on the res!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I like to do it!! Only one time I have gotten alittle shaky about it. I was alone, and was next to a shelter belt. I woke up to a car sitting infront of my truck and some weird looking guy sitting there. Kinda odd. I had protection! but still. I turned on my lights, and I scared the crap out of him. I have no idea what he was going to do, but once I did that he took off.


Can you say Annhydrous.....They were looking for tanks to steal from to make Meth.I have had a number of farmers relate stories to me about creepy looking people out in their fields in the middle of the night trying to steal Annhydrous.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I like to do it!! .... I had protection! but still.


Exactly what kind of "encounter" were you expecting???


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

I have talked to a fire fighter from GF who was telling me that over the past 10 years they have seen people do some crazy things to get the AA outta the big white tanks!


----------



## MD (Dec 13, 2007)

The guy who was there first Monday morning was dring by today and saw us there again.

He came over introduced himself and gave us his number so we can consult on who is planning to hunt there in the future.

Pretty civil of him.

"We gotta cooperate," he says, "Or the farmer will just say piss on it and ban everybody."


----------

